# Triptivity by Wyndham



## vv813 (Dec 27, 2015)

Has anyone heard of this.  Is this a new way for them to bring new people to Wyndham.  And will this effect the availibility of current owners trying to book a stay

Thanks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 27, 2015)

At least the website says available stays must be booked for 3, 4 or 7 night stays. And 30-60 days in advance. 

So, all the 90% available inventory at the 60 days from checkin can be TAKEN by our management company WHILE us owners pay the MFs on points we find VERY HARD to use.

PS Just LOVE how Pompano Beach is now part of Ft Lauderdale ... those will definitely be REAL HAPPY guests staying in the suburbs, eating at the local pizza which serves breakfast to make ends met (but the units do have full kitchens).


----------



## raygo123 (Dec 27, 2015)

Well I guess ovations is more popular than imagined.  At least it is at 10 months.  I would imagine there are going to be alot of unhappy campers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 27, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> Well I guess ovations is more popular than imagined.  At least it is at 10 months.  I would imagine there are going to be alot of unhappy campers  ...



Perhaps you should read up on who gets to claim "the 60 days out from checkin" inventory .... 

As I am sure "Ovations" has NOTHING to do with this NEW and GREAT marketing plan to the internet smart generation looking for a vacation RENTAL option.

Wyndham wants people attending their sales presentations who booked a vacation in a resort and got offered $150 gift card for 90 minutes of their time. And mostly selling CWA ... a club membership verses a DEEDED TIMESHARE WEEK.


----------



## raygo123 (Dec 27, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Perhaps you should read up on who gets to claim "the 60 days out from checkin" inventory ....
> 
> As I am sure "Ovations" has NOTHING to do with this NEW and GREAT marketing plan to the internet smart generation looking for a vacation RENTAL option.
> 
> Wyndham wants people attending their sales presentations who booked a vacation in a resort and got offered $150 gift card for 90 minutes of their time. And mostly selling CWA ... a club membership verses a DEEDED TIMESHARE WEEK.


So you don't think dead backs facilitate these types of programs?  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 27, 2015)

raygo123 said:


> So you don't think dead backs facilitate these types of programs?
> ..



NO ... sales does NOT CARE where the inventory comes from. They have GOALS and another department has GOALS to add inventory ... as cheap and fast enough to MEET GOALS set in the corporate plan.

Wyndham is a SALES company ... a contract for 50 hotel rooms to be used for 3 years as part of the Wyndham points inventory might take "2 days" or "2 weeks" to hatch... providing immediate inventory to be booked.

Wyndham is NOT GIVING AWAY those vacations as FREE or even CHEAP ... they are appealing to people who might find REDWEEK or TUG or VacationTimeshareRentals web sites. 

Wyndham might be trying to "close" the cheaper rental sites by offering a BIG NAME BRANDED place which does not have "Must attend a timeshare presentation" disclaimer in small print.


----------



## raygo123 (Dec 27, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> NO ... sales does NOT CARE where the inventory comes from. They have GOALS and another department has GOALS to add inventory ... as cheap and fast enough to MEET GOALS set in the corporate plan.
> 
> Wyndham is a SALES company ... a contract for 50 hotel rooms to be used for 3 years as part of the Wyndham points inventory might take "2 days" or "2 weeks" to hatch... providing immediate inventory to be booked.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you.  Ovation does provide the cheapest way of securing cheap inventory.  A viable application of "capital lite".  It's a case of the chicken or the egg.  It may have afforded Wyndham enough inventory to make the offering, given that they already have extra holidays.  It also permits Wyndham the flexibility to sell the inventory on an as needed basis.  $749.00 for a week is cheap.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 28, 2015)

*looks like it can be booked 10 months in advance*



vacationhopeful said:


> At least the website says available stays must be booked for 3, 4 or 7 night stays. And 30-60 days in advance.
> 
> So, all the 90% available inventory at the 60 days from checkin can be TAKEN by our management company WHILE us owners pay the MFs on points we find VERY HARD to use.
> 
> PS Just LOVE how Pompano Beach is now part of Ft Lauderdale ... those will definitely be REAL HAPPY guests staying in the suburbs, eating at the local pizza which serves breakfast to make ends met (but the units do have full kitchens).



Reservations:  Reservations are subject to availability and there is no guarantee that specific accommodations will be available during a specific time period.  Reservations may be requested up to ten (10) months in advance of the check-in date and are confirmed on a space available basis.  There is a higher demand for holiday, summer and special event time periods.  Cancellation and change penalties may apply. Travel can begin fifteen (15) days after the signed Vacation Certificate is returned to Wyndham, excluding Florida residents who can begin travel after thirty (30) days of returning the signed Vacation Certificate to Wyndham. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/7-Night-Vac...-Wyndham-2-BR-Condos-59-Resorts-/321930092945


----------



## 55plus (Jan 3, 2016)

It appears the new Wyndham program, Triptivity by Wyndham, devalued Wyndham VIP ownerships by taking discounted point reservations for themselves/their use before actual Wyndham VIP owns can access them for their use. I wonder if Wyndham sales weasels are telling the unsuspecting marks this detail when selling VIP memberships benefits points to them?


----------



## happyhopian (Jan 4, 2016)

Wyndham can't take anything they couldn't already take before. There have been no changes in the contracts that each of us have already signed. They are simply creating new vehicles to do what they have already been doing with Extraholidays and such. If someone knows something different then why not find a lawyer and start a class action with VIP owners. Lawyers are very hungry these days.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 4, 2016)

happyhopian said:


> Wyndham can't take anything they couldn't already take before. ....



Agreeing with you totally.

Triptivity is just another "booking" engine ... there is most likely NO required timeshare presentation and I would wager the word "Timeshare" is not used ,, but rather *RESORT* and *condo accommodations*. Wyndham is a BIG name in the lodging industry ... hotels plus NOW resorts (our timeshare resorts). 

And the prices are NOT lowball .. "how can they offer condo for $59 per night?" .. but still lower than most asking prices of the actual owners can offer for rent or what they pay in maintenance fees ... but under what a Platinum VIP discounted week with a free upgrade pays ... I would bet the Wyndham sales geek will WOW them with the VIP Platinum numbers because us timeshare owners are their BEST CUSTOMERS. A prepaid vacation to all these great places ... as a resort owner.


----------



## 55plus (Jan 4, 2016)

Under their legal jargon to...

"*Eligibility*:  In order to participate in this offer, you must be a U.S. resident age 21 or older.  Wyndham Vacation Ownership owners and persons who have previously purchased a Vacation Certificate from eBay are not eligible. Any persons who purchase and do not meet these requirements will receive a full refund within fourteen (14) days (Florida residents will receive a full refund within thirty (30) days)."  

Not that I would ever want to purchase a certificate, but how will Wyndham know if you are a Wyndham timeshare owner?

My point from earlier: Whose points is Wyndham using to use for the certificate reservations? Extra Holiday rentals are owner who used their points to make a reservation and turned over to Wyndham to rent for them. Is Wyndham paying maintenance fees on the points they use for Triptivity? If Wyndham grabs the points at the ten month mark, that's the same timeframe points are open to all owners, who get's first dips, Wyndham or an actual owner?


----------



## comicbookman (Jan 4, 2016)

morrisjim said:


> Under their legal jargon to...
> 
> "*Eligibility*: In order to participate in this offer, you must be a U.S. resident age 21 or older. Wyndham Vacation Ownership owners and persons who have previously purchased a Vacation Certificate from eBay are not eligible. Any persons who purchase and do not meet these requirements will receive a full refund within fourteen (14) days (Florida residents will receive a full refund within thirty (30) days)."
> 
> ...



 Wyndham is still the largest single owner of Wyndham contracts.  They own tons of points, otherwise they would have nothing to sell.


----------



## spackler (Feb 10, 2016)

Has anyone actually used Triptivity?  I'm just curious what availability one could expect.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 10, 2016)

spackler said:


> Has anyone actually used Triptivity?  I'm just curious what availability one could expect.


I think most of us in this forum are owners and are not permitted to use them. It seems to me very similar to a Discovery Points deal. The difference would be one is a purchased undefined week and the other is points that can be used in intervals of less than a week, but also actual time to be determined before an expiration date.


----------



## chapjim (Feb 10, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> PS Just LOVE how Pompano Beach is now part of Ft Lauderdale ... those will definitely be REAL HAPPY guests staying in the suburbs, eating at the local pizza which serves breakfast to make ends met (but the units do have full kitchens).



And Oxon Hill, MD (Wyndham National Harbor) and Alexandria, VA (Wyndham Old Town Alexandria) are in Washington, DC.  Wyndham's sometimes alternate universe.

Oh, and I LIKE Stinger's!  Never been there for breakfast, though.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Mar 18, 2016)

I just saw this on ebay.  Triptivity by Wyndham vacations are available for sale.  Triptivity is offering 3 4 and 7 night stays in a 1 or 2 bedroom unit at 59 Wyndham resorts in 34 locations.  You can request reservations up to 10 months in advance.  Prices seem low for these vacations, but where is the booking inventory coming from?   

I also wonder if this will change reservations for Club Wyndham timeshare owners? 

Cynthia T.


----------



## scootr5 (Mar 18, 2016)

There's been a couple other mentions of this. Probably booked with points Wyndham owns.


----------

